# Structural I & II Application Requirements



## NYCivil (Jul 23, 2007)

I am curious if anybody out there has pursued their SE license in New York State or another state which does not require an SE stamp for structural work. I would like to know what the requirements are to be able to apply for and sit for the SE I &amp; II in NY. Is this exam offered in this state, or would I have to apply and take it in another state that requires an SE license? Very confused on this topic. I tried contacting the state board regarding this, but they have not replied.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 23, 2007)

From what I know from NY licensure, there is no "SE" designation.

There's a web link floating around here on the SE states though. I believe they are: IL, AZ, CA, WA, NV, HI, and OR. There may be one or two others though.


----------

